# 3D Toolpath Problem



## oskar (Mar 30, 2014)

I’m practicing to learn the creation of 3D toolpaths with Mastercam MCx5. The attached image shows the 3D solid I made but have problems creating the toolpath.

I select the exterior and interior pink circle edges including the edge of the 6 red circles and I choose the pocket toolpath / island facing option. Then when I click on verify toolpath the tool first cuts nicely all edges on the first path but ignores the beveled edges. Then on the second path the tool plows thru everything and produces a flat surface.

I wonder if someone can point me to what I do wrong


----------



## Ray C (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't have mastercam but, a few things come to mind.

What tool is defined for the operation?  In some cases, if you don't have a properly sized tool, it will confuse the toolpath algorithm.

Try breaking it down into smaller steps.  Normally, beveling and chamfering are done as separate operations.

I'd first just try to do the pink plate followed by the center island followed by the buttons as three different steps.


Ray


----------



## oskar (Mar 30, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I don't have mastercam but, a few things come to mind.
> 
> What tool is defined for the operation?  In some cases, if you don't have a properly sized tool, it will confuse the toolpath algorithm.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray for the help

Makes sense what you’re saying and will give it a try

Nicolas


----------



## bkcorwin (Mar 30, 2014)

Are you just doing this with 3d toolpaths for the sake of using 3d toolpaths?  Seems like it would be easier to just run it with 2d profile/pocket ops and then run some chamfers. (not a mastercam user but other cam package)


----------



## Ray C (Mar 30, 2014)

bkcorwin said:


> Are you just doing this with 3d toolpaths for the sake of using 3d toolpaths?  Seems like it would be easier to just run it with 2d profile/pocket ops and then run some chamfers. (not a mastercam user but other cam package)



Yeah... I made a test drawing similar to the one shown and ran it both ways (2D and 3D).  Works either way.  Forgot to check which one took less machine time.


Ray


----------



## oskar (Mar 30, 2014)

bkcorwin said:


> Are you just doing this with 3d toolpaths for the sake of using 3d toolpaths?  Seems like it would be easier to just run it with 2d profile/pocket ops and then run some chamfers. (not a mastercam user but other cam package)



I’m new to MC and have done a few 2D cuts on my CNC, but now I would like to know the difference with 3D cuts. When I select my chains to create the toolpath I have the option to select 2D or 3D chains and I choose 3D because it looks to me simpler (selecting the chains) plus I like to learn the 3D.

I was hoping a member with some experience in MC could give me a hint which is the right way to do the toolpath(s) on this piece


----------

